# Atheros AR9002WB-1NG network card swappable??



## JonDOYLE24 (Jan 20, 2012)

*Network Card Atheros AR9002WB-1NG swappable??*

Hi and thank you in advance..
I have a toshiba P770 with an i7.. nice

i have an Atheros AR9002WB-1NG. This does not accept 5.0ghz.. so I wont be able to take advantage of my new Linksys E3000 dual band wifi - just the 2.4. I really wanna be able to use the 5.0ghz as the town homes around here have alot of disturbance and the 5.0ghz will be perfect for a solid signal to stream hd video with. 

Is the Atheros AR9002WB-1NG removable or soldered in? (I ve heard its a PCI slot type unit.. but i called Tiger Direct and they said they didnt sell anything for me).

If it is removable, anyone have any instructions?
If it is, any good ideas for a replacement wireless network adaptor?

I think these are what i wanna be looking for.. and id prefer to have it have bluetooth built right into it. 
Intel® Wireless Products

Ive seen these:
INTEL 5100,5150, 6200 etc.. but those are all draft 802.11n.. I dont want a draft version.

Would this be a good replacement for the Atheros?
Amazon.com: Intel® WiMAX WiFi Link 5150 Network Adapter - PCI Express Half-Height Mini Card - 802.11b, 802.11a, 802.11g, 802.11n: Computers & Accessories

or 
the 5300?
Intel® Ultimate N WiFi Link 5300 and Intel® WiFi Link 5100 Products


Sorry.. i just really want perfection with my electronics. 
Thanks for any help!!


----------



## this-IT-guy (Nov 22, 2011)

That Atheros that you have is an 802.11n compliant card. It should be able to scan the 5 ghz frequency band. Check your wireless settings in your router interface to see if it's broadcasting the 5ghz band.


----------

